# Radon Testival im Siebengebierge 2015



## frx_Bender (6. Oktober 2015)

Wer nochmal die aktuellen Radon Bikes testen möchte, der sollte sich folgende Termine merken und anmelden!! 

*Samstag 31.10. und Sonntag 01.11.2015*

Hier auch der aktuelle Link mitr allen Infos!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/5-radon-testival-im-siebengebirge-2015/


Wir sehen uns im Siebengebirge!!


----------



## TurboTobi (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab schon angemeldetIck freu mir total! Meine "Homebase" das wunderschöne Siebengebierge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (6. Oktober 2015)

bin auch dort am samstag mit familie.....


----------



## TurboTobi (6. Oktober 2015)

Mit meiner Mutter auch Sa


----------



## frx_Bender (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin mit'm Kumpel am Sonntag da. Wer noch?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Oktober 2015)

Samstag mit einem Kumpel.


----------



## fissenid (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Sonntag mit Kumpel am Start..... Skeen 120 ich komme....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sonntag mit Kumpel am Start..... Skeen 120 ich komme....



Freuen uns auf Euch alle!! Jetzt spielt hoffentlich noch das Wetter mit, dann sollte es ein schöner Tag werden.....

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Newbeer (16. Oktober 2015)

Wolltet ihr eigentlich nicht wie angekündigt im Video zum Testival 2014 mal in Deutschland unterwegs sein um auch mal dem Süden eure Bikes näher zu bringen?
Was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Wolltet ihr eigentlich nicht wie angekündigt im Video zum Testival 2014 mal in Deutschland unterwegs sein um auch mal dem Süden eure Bikes näher zu bringen?
> Was ist daraus geworden?


Da hat jemand wohl die ganze Saison nicht aufgepasst! Wir waren in Kreuth, Riva, Stromberg, Rabenberg, Saalbach, Zillertal, Brixen....


----------



## Newbeer (19. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Da hat jemand wohl die ganze Saison nicht aufgepasst! Wir waren in Kreuth, Riva, Stromberg, Rabenberg, Saalbach, Zillertal, Brixen....


Oh verdammt. Echt jetzt? Hab nix gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Oktober 2015)

Nach meinem Tag auf dem Testival muss ich hier mal ein großes Lob an die Orgsnisatoren loswerden. Tolle Orga, super Location, nette Leute und die wie immer hilfsbereite und ansprechbare Radon-Crew - danke euch!


----------



## katzebulli (31. Oktober 2015)

Einfach korrekt


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. November 2015)

Zum Ende hin hat es mir gefallen, am Anfang erst mal 2 Stunden rum stehen war nicht so schön nachdem die ersten beiden Touren auf dem Weg waren. Dafür gab es ja eine gute Stärkung und zum Schluss nochmal extra Tour runter, obwohl es kurz vor 16 Uhr schon war. Alle Leute waren sehr nett und gab auch keine größeren Pannen auf den Touren ;-)


----------



## boarderking (1. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Da hat jemand wohl die ganze Saison nicht aufgepasst! Wir waren in Kreuth, Riva, Stromberg, Rabenberg, Saalbach, Zillertal, Brixen....


Wie wärs nächstes Jahr denn mal mit Südwesten?

Hier z.B.:

http://heyevent.de/venue/ehgqwmrm3a6oya


----------



## punki69 (1. November 2015)

http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/
...oder hier,können auch mehr leute shutteln,
war aber wieder super genial bei den radoners,danke an diie crew.
slide cabon 9.0 wird bestellt,grins.
gruß punki


----------



## fissenid (2. November 2015)

HallO!

EVENT war Weltklasse!

Location fand ich sogar besser wie im Siebengebirge!!

Flowtrail Ottweiler wäre wirklich der Hammer für 2016 , oder das Hilschberghaus in Rodalben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. November 2015)

Hi,

vielen Dank auch noch einmal von unserer Seite für super zwei Tage im Aartal. Auch wir hatten mega viel Spaß und werden diesen Saisonabschluss mehr als positiv in Erinnerung behalten - dank bestem Wetter, top Bedingungen, feinen Trails und zufriedenen Teilnehmern. Die Planung für 2016 ist bereits im vollen Gange, eure Ideen und Vorschläge leite ich direkt weiter an unsere Eventplaner - evtl. sieht man sich ja schon bald wieder - wo auch immer  

Gruß, Andi


----------



## zippelmuetz (6. November 2015)

Also mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen und das ich kurz das Rad vom Bodo fahren durfte fand ich übrigens auch sehr nett!
Das swoop 170 wird es wohl werden.... Bin gespannt darauf es endlich Final im Laden zu sehen!

Gruß aus Köln,
Olli


----------



## TurboTobi (6. November 2015)

Heyho,

Ich muss die Organisation des Testivals auch nochmal sehr loben. Die Guides waren auch sehr nett und hilfsbereit (muss dem Flipper nochmal sehr danken, da er mir für die hälfte des Weges das 210er abgenommen hat). Außerdem nochmal vielen, vielen Dank an Joost Wichman und ... (sorry, hab deinen Namen vergessen) für die "extra" Tour zu dritt.
MfG Tobi


----------

